# National Assembly Complex - Dhaka



## Tmac (Apr 17, 2004)

National Assembly Complex in Sher-e-Bangla Nagar was designed by the famous architect Louis Kahn. It is the most important landmark in Dhaka.


----------



## Evilwillywonka (Nov 6, 2003)

It will look great when they have finished painting it.


----------



## nukey (Apr 17, 2004)

fucking GOSMACKING, its alwa amazed me how a country as poor as bangladesh can have a parliament like that.


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

Stunning building, i love the way he incorporates marble into the concrete to disguise the courses.


----------



## Chibcha2k (Oct 19, 2002)

fantastic! one of the greatest if not the greatest modern style parliament in the world.


----------



## Metroland (Apr 27, 2005)

Love it.


----------



## maccoinnich (Jun 1, 2005)

Evilwillywonka said:


> It will look great when they have finished painting it.


Heresy! Imagine that, painting a Louis Kahn building.


----------

